# Walkers Kilmarnock Whisky



## 335crr (May 20, 2008)

Anyone have any knowledge of the date and possible value of this Walkers bottle? the number on the bottom is 2426.  What does that stand for?

 THANKS!


----------



## 335crr (May 20, 2008)

Bottom reads: Walkers Kilmarnock Whisky 2426

 It has what appears to be a large upsidedown "S" abover the word "Kilamrnock"


----------

